# Proper way to do water changes? (new betta fish owner)



## Flame1990

Hi I just bought my first Betta a few days ago. I was worried about when it came time to do the water change..I know I should do 1 %50 water change a week & one full water change also. (I have a 2 gal bowl) For someone who is experienced in betta care what is the best way, step by step to go by making the water changes? That would put very little stress on my betta? Thanks!


----------



## ArcticRain

Here is the way I do my water changes!

Step 1: Remove betta. Place in container you bought him in or in a plastic baggie. 
Step 2: Take out all decorations (Plants, caves, thermometer, etc.)
Step 3: Remove heater. Note: Unplug heater before water change and let stand in water for 15 minutes before removing. 
Step 4: Pour out all Water. 
Step 5: Dump gravel out into never used strainer or just leave it in the tank.
Step 6: Rinse whole tank in hot water. If you left the gravel in the tank swish it around a lot. Dump water. Repeat till the water you poor out runs clear. Note: NEVER USE SOAP EVER! 
Step 7: Rinse decorations in warm water. If you put gravel in strainer run water through strainer till water runs clear. 
Step 8: Rinse heater and thermometer in Luke Warm water. Make sure the water is not too hot and not to cold. Extreme temps could harm heater. 
Step 9: Re-assemble tank. Place decorations to your liking. 
Step 10: Fill with water pre-treated with water conditioner. 
Step 11: Place fish in the tank to float in baggie or cup. Plug in heater. 
Step 12: While the heater is heating up acclimate fish (ask me if you need instructions on how to acclimate your fish). 
Step 13: Once the heater has heated up and the fish is fully acclimated, release fish. 
Step 14: Clean up. NEVER WASH ANY FISH SUPPLIES WITH SOAP!

This routine is for the 100% water changes. For the 50% just cup out 50% of the water and replace it carefully with pre-treated water. Make sure you disturb the fish as least as possible!
If I left out anything or if you have any questions just tell me!


----------



## Flame1990

ArcticRain said:


> Here is the way I do my water changes!
> 
> Step 1: Remove betta. Place in container you bought him in or in a plastic baggie.
> Step 2: Take out all decorations (Plants, caves, thermometer, etc.)
> Step 3: Remove heater. Note: Unplug heater before water change and let stand in water for 15 minutes before removing.
> Step 4: Pour out all Water.
> Step 5: Dump gravel out into never used strainer or just leave it in the tank.
> Step 6: Rinse whole tank in hot water. If you left the gravel in the tank swish it around a lot. Dump water. Repeat till the water you poor out runs clear. Note: NEVER USE SOAP EVER!
> Step 7: Rinse decorations in warm water. If you put gravel in strainer run water through strainer till water runs clear.
> Step 8: Rinse heater and thermometer in Luke Warm water. Make sure the water is not too hot and not to cold. Extreme temps could harm heater.
> Step 9: Re-assemble tank. Place decorations to your liking.
> Step 10: Fill with water pre-treated with water conditioner.
> Step 11: Place fish in the tank to float in baggie or cup. Plug in heater.
> Step 12: While the heater is heating up acclimate fish (ask me if you need instructions on how to acclimate your fish).
> Step 13: Once the heater has heated up and the fish is fully acclimated, release fish.
> Step 14: Clean up. NEVER WASH ANY FISH SUPPLIES WITH SOAP!
> 
> This routine is for the 100% water changes. For the 50% just cup out 50% of the water and replace it carefully with pre-treated water. Make sure you disturb the fish as least as possible!
> If I left out anything or if you have any questions just tell me!



Thank you very much!! Yes could you please explain to me how to properly acclimate my betta?


----------



## ArcticRain

Acclimating is the process in which the fish becomes accustom to the new water chemistry. Here is my step by step process. 

Step 1: Place the fish to float in the tank. He should already be in cup or bag. 
Step 2: Every 5-10 minutes take out a little water from his cup and replace it with new water in his tank. Do this for at least 30 minutes. I reccomend doing it for an hour if you want to be sure he is fully acclimated. 
Step 3: Once fully acclimated release into tank. Watch him to make sure he has no new ill effects from the new water. 

You only have to acclimate him when you do 100% water changes because the water chemistry completely changes. 

I also forgot to mention that when you do 50% water changes, replace with like temp water.


----------



## kitkatbar

So you don't have to acclimate for 50% changes--you can just leave the fish in the tank?


----------



## ArcticRain

Correct me if im wrong but, depends on the size of you tank IMO. If your tank is 1.5 gallon or below then I would say no. Then I would reccomend you remove the fish and re acclimate him. But, for 2 gallon and up you would always be leaving at least a gallon of water in the tank. 
I always remove my fish and re acclimate them. But, you don't have to if your really really careful. 

If you do leave them in for 50% water changes I would reccomend you get some airline tubing and get a siphon going to put the water back in. That way, the water goes in slowly and you don't have to stand there for 10 minuets pouring water into a your tank.


----------



## AngelicScars

I always remove the fish for 50% water changes. I know that if the temp of the new water is even a couple of degrees off it can shock the fish. I just removed and acclimate every time. I stick with the safe side. :lol:


----------



## ArcticRain

That's what I do too.


----------



## Flame1990

Thanks guys! Very helpful.


----------



## gretschaddict

I found this very useful as well. Thanks! For changing the water, does the separate container that the fish goes into need to be heat-monitered as well?


----------



## ArcticRain

No, I just set the cup aside and do the water change as fast as I can. The water temp shouldn't drop too fast.


----------



## kitkatbar

Ah okay. I was wondering. I acclimate during 50% changes too. I'm super paranoid about shock


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I've never seen any of my bettas suffer from temperature shock even when I do 100% water changes. I only use my hand to roughly match the temperature before I put them back in. 

Mine mope for a few seconds and then quickly go back to swimming around and checking on everything. 

A temperature change of 1 or 2 degrees will not kill a healthy fish. In fact I actually do large water changes with cold tap water to stimulate spawning with some of my betta species. 

Floating him around and introducing water over a period of ten to fifteen minutes should be more than enough if you are particularly concerned.


----------



## betta87

*How to properly do water chage for 2.5 mini bowl?*

Hello their, I need some advice about how to properly clean my betta tank. First off I have a female betta which is an inch and a half long. She has been with me for over a month and a half and lives in an Aqueon 2.5 mini-bowl.  I do 25-50% water changes every 7 days (one week). First I place her in the cup I got her in with a small heater light above to keep the water from going cold. Next I remove the plants, heater, and filter before I start removing the waist and a little over *25%* of the water with a pump syphon. I then take the tank and scoop some (not all) of the gravel and rinse it in the sink before I put it back. After washing the plants and large rocks, I put everything back in place before I add in new room temperature "spring water". I then add water conditioner "*Aqueon Betta Bowl Plus*". I then take my betta named Marina and let her float on the top for a while to get the right temp. Every 10 minuets I add in some of the new water into her cup and I do this twice. Then I place her in. Is this ok? Should I remove her when I do every water change? Last time I did this she was very stressed to the point where she acted like she was sick and I panicked. How ever after a couple of days she went back to normal and is doing good so far. Pleases let me know if I am doing something wrong before I change her tank soon. BTW, I am saving up to get her a 5 gallon tank, but for now this is what she is in.


----------



## hubbley

I would say no unless you're putting him in a larger container. Generally when I take out my fish I just scoop him in his cup with some heated tank water. Water changes shouldn't take too long so the temp shouldn't drop too much, especially if there is a lid (with holes of course). If you do that you would want to acclimate him to the water chemisty and the temperature like mentioned before. When putting him back in I always scoop a little off the top to make sure as little old water as possible is getting into the tank.
Our aquarium came with a little net but we've never used it on him.

Sorry this was a super late reply, I didn't even notice there was a second page.


----------



## sheridan

...Is it necessary to do 100% water changes? Wouldn't that just completely eliminate the whole cycling process? I'm very confused...
If it is necessary, how often is it necessary??

Thanks


----------



## Dragon41214

Betta87, I have only cupped Dragon once when doing a water change he was really upset about it too. I found that covering the cup with a towel was the best way to keep him from being stressed. Just be mindful of the fact that your Betta is under the towel and try not to reach for it in an emergency. I don't typically cup him with my regular 25% changes I worry constantly about accidentally dumping him and his cup that it is probably just as stressful for me as for him. 

Sheridan - the BB colonize primarily in the filter/sponge media doing a large water change does not kill the cycle.


----------



## vanderdecker

ArcticRain said:


> Here is the way I do my water changes!
> ...
> Step 2: Take out all decorations (Plants, caves, thermometer, etc.)
> ...


Would this apply with live plants? I'd have thought it might disturb their root, etc., systems.


----------



## betta87

Thank you for your advice. My betta Marina is doing quite well as of now and todays tank clean was done without error. She seems content with her cleaned home and swims around exploring and chasing bubbles. To tell you honestly I think I overreacted, but hey when you are in charge of a living creature no matter what the size it is your responsibility to give it a comfortable, healthy, and happy life. I have a mild form of autism and sometimes panic when issues arise because I don't know what to do or if I some how caused it. Anyway as was aforementioned, she is doing fine and if I have any more questions about my "aquatic beauty" I will defiantly write. Thank you.


----------

